
U.S. agrees to pay Pfizer and BioNTech $2B for 100M doses of Covid vaccine - Reedx
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/22/us-government-taps-pfizer-to-produce-millions-of-doses-of-coronavirus-vaccine.html
======
rckoepke
Does anyone know what Fosun Pharmaceutical's involvement in creating this
vaccine is? Most articles don't have their name or they're footnoted at the
bottom of press releases, but NYT's vaccine tracker lists Fosun as a partner
on this vaccine[0].

0:
[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/science/coronavirus...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/science/coronavirus-
vaccine-tracker.html)

